# apple tv avant achat



## gg90 (1 Juin 2008)

bonjour
J'envisage l'achat du boitier Apple Tv 160 G et en faire un usage familial , musique vers ma chaine hifi ou films/video vers ma tv ..., donc du basique !!!

Sevant la complexité apparente de l'utilisation / installation qui ressort de la lecture de qq pages de ce forum, je souhaiterais tout simplement savoir :

- en attendant l'éventuel achat d'une télé ecran plat 16/9 , comment va se comporter apple Tv sur mon vieux TV 4/3 ... ( connexion via peritel composit possible si j'ai bien compris .. ?)
- distance max en apple tv et l'imac ?
- pour un support dvd lu actuellement sur mon lecteur de dvd , comment le transférer sur lapple tv facilement
- quid des films avi / divx ? faudra t il les convertir ou bien envisager de modifier l'apple TV, ce qui ne semble pas simple (la cle usb dont il est parlé ici ne semble plus être commercialiséé ?)

Merci de vos précisions ou autres infos jugées utiles, car j'avoue être un peu rebuté par tous les avis donnés, je pensais que c'était un produit simple ...


Merci d'avance
Cordialement
gérard


----------



## radar (3 Juin 2008)

gg90 a dit:


> - en attendant l'éventuel achat d'une télé ecran plat 16/9 , comment va se comporter apple Tv sur mon vieux TV 4/3 ... ( connexion via peritel composit possible si j'ai bien compris .. ?)


Je ne sais pas. J'ai eu mon &#63743;TV quelques jours après la réception de mon écran plat sur lequel je l'ai branché directement. J'ai lu ici et là qu'il était possible d'avoir une image normale (pas de problème de couleur et autres) sur une TV à tube cathodique.


gg90 a dit:


> - distance max en apple tv et l'imac ?


Tout dépend de ton réseau, de comment c'est fait chez toi. Et puis, de toute façon, la qualité du signal diminuant avec la distance, le débit baisse aussi. Entre mon iMac et mon &#63743;TV, il doit y avoir 10 mètres et 2 murs. Je suis en n et j'ai des débits de 3 Mo.


gg90 a dit:


> - pour un support dvd lu actuellement sur mon lecteur de dvd , comment le transférer sur lapple tv facilement


Lecteur DVD de salon ? Je ne vois pas comment tu peux faire.
Si c'est sur ton iMac, je sais que c'est possible, mais je ne me suis pas penché dessus.


gg90 a dit:


> - quid des films avi / divx ? faudra t il les convertir ou bien envisager de modifier l'apple TV, ce qui ne semble pas simple (la cle usb dont il est parlé ici ne semble plus être commercialiséé ?)


Il y a la conversion, mais ça prend énormément de temps.
Tu as aussi la méthode Patchstick, très simple si tu suis à la lettre les nombreux tutoriaux dispos dans cette même section (j'ai fait un post "Mes impressions sur l'&#63743;TV").
Pour la clé USB mise en vente, c'était une pure arnaque (selon moi). Ils s'appropriaient le travail de développeurs bénévoles pour le vendre à 60 euros.


----------

